
The Double Crossed Life of David Karr - wyndham
https://www.tabletmag.com/scroll/289876/the-double-crossed-life-of-david-karr
======
mzs
I wonder if Karr was the unidentified journalist in the decoded Venona cable
who took considerable money to write at least one article before he took on
the Paris personality.

